# light switch



## jancho

Hello. How would you say lights switch in Finnish language? I mean now a button *in a car* that turns headlights on.

suggestion: valossa kytkin

Thank you.


----------



## DrWatson

Incorrect. There are actually a few possibilities, but valokatkaisija is fine.

EDIT: I just noticed you mean the light switch of _a car_... In that case I have to say I'm not sure. Maybe valokytkin.


----------



## Hakro

Sorry, Doctor, but _valokatkaisija_ is not fine at all. It means a person who switches off the lights.

In a car the light switch button in the dashboard is generally called _valokatkaisin_, and the word _valokytkin_ is usually reserved for the mechanical or electronic contact that actually switches the electric current to the headlights on and off.


----------



## DrWatson

I'm sorry, I can't agree. Do you have a dictionary which specifically says katkaisija is a person doing the action? I know the -ija/-ijä words are usually people, but calling someone valokatkaisija sounds absurd. At least I automatically think of that device or switch, not a person. Besides, on many web pages people advertise all kinds of switches as katkaisija, dictionaries list switch as katkaisija...


----------

